# How soon to start training?



## movebyfaith (Mar 12, 2012)

I've run across and read a lot in the forum and elsewhere about HOW to train in detail. I just need to know WHEN to start training? is 3 weeks too soon?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It is never too early to start with the basics.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Depends on what you mean with training.

Teaching the basics, like catching, following, staying with a person, giving the hooves and all the general stuff a packgoat needs to learn you can work out with a young kid already if you keep the sessions short and simple.

Taking them out on short hikes I personally wait until they are about 12-16 weeks old, longer trips with 6 months, saddle and small load with 2,5 years and packing in earnest with 3 years.


----------

